# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  ЗАВИСАЕТ САЙТ

## сергейе

Уже несколько дней подрят зависает нужный мне сайт.Как это исправить?Помогите,люди!!

----------


## Slater

А подробней нельзя?
Какой сайт, какой интернет, какое антивирусное ПО, и какая ОС?:confused:

----------


## сергейе

> А подробней нельзя?
> Какой сайт, какой интернет, какое антивирусное ПО, и какая ОС?:confused:


Сайт Массовки.ру. Он мне по работе нужен. Интернет провайдер стрим.проблем не было .Винда XP. я даже вчера сдуру её переустановил.НЕ ПОМОГЛО! остальные сайты открывает.не пойму в чём дело.антивирус нод32.internet explorer 7.

----------


## Slater

Попробуйте другой обозреватель, мазила  или опера:confused:
и попробуйте сбросить все настройки эксплорэра7 на настройки по умолчанию
еще возможно, что что-то блокирует нод32, попробуйте его отключить и открыть сайт 
ХР переустановили полностью с форматированием или просто обновили или поставили второй системой оставив файловую систему без изменений?

----------

